# сборник нот



## Pavlo (6 Сен 2013)

Страниц: много
Язык: русский
Формат: PDF 
Размер: 53 mb
100 произведений для баяна, аккордеона и гармони
содержание:
I. Лирические, бытовые песни и романсы
1. Вниз по Волге-реке.
2. Из-за острова на стрежень.
3. Меж крутых бережков.
4. Липа вековая.
5. Сережа-пастушок.
6. Ой, да ты, калинушка.
7. Сама садик я садила.
8. Уж ты, сад, ты, мой сад.
9. В островах охотник.
10. Что ты жадно глядишь на дорогу.
11. Выхожу один я на дорогу.
12. Зачем сидишь до полуночи.
13. По диким степям Забайкалья.
14. Глухой, неведомой тайгою.
15. Помню, еще молодушкой была.
16. Не брани меня, родная.
17. Степь да степь кругом.
18. Вот мчится тройка почтовая.
19. Тонкая рябина.
20. Пряха.
21. Златые горы.
22. Чудный месяц плывет над рекою.
23. Вдоль да по речке.
24. Во кузнице.
25. Калинка.
II. Хороводные и свадебные песни
26. У голубя у сизого.
27. Стелется и вьется.
28. А как по лугу, лугу.
29. Ах ты, яблонька.
30. Ах, утушка моя луговая.
31. А я по лугу.
32. Вдоль по Питерской.
33. Как у наших у ворот.
III. Исторические, революционные и современные песни
34. Ермак.
35. Есть на Волге утес.
36. Славное море, священный Байкал.
37. Наверх вы, товарищи.
38. Раскинулось море широко.
39. Красное знамя.
40. Варшавянка.
41. Смело, товарищи, в ногу.
42. Проводы.
43. Под окном черемуха колышется.
44. На коне вороном.
45. Жизнь веселая пришла.
IV. Наигрыши под частушку
46. По деревне с песенками. Старинные торжокские частушки
47. Архангельские частушки
48. Саратовские переборы
49. Степанида. Смоленские частушки.
50. Подгорная.
51. Каргопольские частушки.
52. Соломушка. Краснохолмский наигрыш.
53. Под частушку. Смоленский наигрыш.
54. Гдовские частушки.
55. Владимирские страдания.
56. Частушки «Барыня».
57. Воронежские частушки.
58. Провожание.
59. Зоревая. Задонские страдания.
60. Смоленские страдания.
61. Елецкие страдания.
V. Кадрильные наигрыши
62. Краснохолмская кадриль.
63. Новоторжская кадриль.
64. Ярославская кадриль.
65. Кесовогорская кадриль.
66. Псковская кадриль. Фигура первая.
67. Псковская кадриль. Фигура вторая.
68. По улице мостовой. Калининская кадриль. Фигура первая.
69. Смоленская кадриль. Фигура первая.
70. Смоленская кадриль. Фигура пятая.
71. Смоленская кадриль. Фигура шестая.
72. Ланце.
VI. Танцевальные и плясовые наигрыши
73. Сельская полька.
74. Смоленская мазурка.
75. Полька-кубанка.
76. Зубцовский матлот.
77. Сербияночка.
78. Цыганочка.
79. Пойду ль я, выйду ль я.
80. Вологодский краковяк.
81. Весьегонский краковяк.
82. Деревенский старинный вальс
83. Во саду ли, в огороде.
84. Под яблонькой.
85. Полянка.
86. Рязанский плясовой наигрыш.
87. Сударушка. Вологодская пляска.
88. Светит месяц.
89. Рыбинская матаня.
90. На пол. Псковская пляска.
91. Матаня. Липецкая пляска.
92. Пензенская барыня.
93. Смоленская барыня.
94. Русская пляска. Турдейский наигрыш.
95. Растащиха. Тамбовская общая пляска.
96. Елецкого.
97. Выйду ль я на реченьку.
98. Во всей деревне Катенька. Ковровскнй напев.
99. Товарочка. Весьегонская пляска-чечетка.
100. Камаринская. Владимирский наигрыш. 

силка http://bit.ly/15BSUlC


----------



## gerborisov (7 Сен 2013)

А скачать то без танцев с бубнами не получается


----------



## MAN (30 Дек 2013)

vk2007 писал:


> Уважаемый gerborisov, я недопонял - у Вас получилось скачать или нет. Если нет, то у меня есть этот файл.


 Не знаю как у Германа и других, а у меня лично не вышло. Так что, если Вы выложите этот сборник на более удобном ресурсе, будет очень здорово.


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2013)

vk2007 писал:


> Уважаемый gerborisov, я недопонял - у Вас получилось скачать
> или нет. Если нет, то у меня есть этот файл.



А можно бросить файл на [email protected] а то со скачиванием проблемы


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2013)

*vk2007*,

Спасибо! Ноты скачал.

Не могли бы Вы пояснить, что за двузначные числа указаны там, где обычно указывается аппликатура? Это что-то для гармони?


----------



## MAN (30 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> Не могли бы Вы пояснить, что за двузначные числа указаны там, где обычно указывается аппликатура? Это что-то для гармони?


Не подумайте, пожалуйста, что я из "УМНЫХ", но это действительно для гармоники-хромки. Это цифровые обозначения кнопок на клавиатурах гармони. Благо их там (на гармони) немного, всего по 25 на каждой из клавиатур (Вы наверное слышали частушку: _Вот она и заиграла двадцать пять на двадцать пять..._), то как раз вот для "любителей-самонедоучек" и была придумана такая дополнительная запись в нотах, облегчающая (якобы) быстрое нахождение нужных кнопок по их порядковым номерам. 

P.S. А самое смешное в том, что многие гармонисты действительно пользуются этим и, если ищут ноты, то именно с такими "циферками". Я и сам когда-то давно маялся этим, пока не сообразил, что гораздо удобнее сопоставить в своей голове расположение кнопок непосредственно с нотами, а не с этим "шифром", который на самом деле больше мешает, чем помогает играть на гармони по нотам.

P.P.S. Правда такую "шифрограмму" несколько оправдывает ещё то обстоятельство, что гармони, будучи инструментами с диатоническим звукорядом, бывают в самых разных тональностях, а ноты для них записываются, как правило, в до мажоре/ля миноре и реальному звучанию могут поэтому не соответствовать.


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2013)

*MAN*,

большое спасибо за столь подробный ответ. Никогда не сталкивался с диатоническими инструментами и мне это показалось немного диковинно. Честно говоря, при такой плотности различных символов и цифр в нотах разобраться может только вундеркинд 

Кстати, ум и образованность - вещи не всегда совпадающие :biggrin: Самоучка - не синоним глупого человека

С наступающим и всех благ в Новом году!


----------



## MAN (31 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> Честно говоря, при такой плотности различных символов и цифр в нотах разобраться может только вундеркинд


 Ну сборник-то ведь универсальный (для баяна, аккордеона и гармони), вот и позаботились составители о гармонистах, привыкших к "цифровке". Кроме того, в партиях левой руки до кучи ещё и буквенно-цифровые обозначения басов и аккордов дали под нотами. Ничего страшного, баянистам и аккордеонистам следует просто игнорировать эти "лишние" буквы и цифры в тексте, в остальном-то всё стандартно.

vev писал:


> Кстати, ум и образованность - вещи не всегда совпадающие :biggrin:


 В принципе я согласен с Вами. Я сказал бы даже так: знания сами по себе ума не прибавляют (как это ни прискорбно )

С Новым годом Вас и всех участников данного форума!
Сайту и форуму процветания, музыкантам - новых творческих успехов!


----------



## Alexei (3 Фев 2014)

vk2007, конечно приятно, что Вы выкладываете прямо на форуме... (ещё бы со станадартным архиватором)... Но не могу понять -- Какое отношение это имеет к первому сообщению?

Вам было бы логично сделать для этого отдельную тему... и хоть что-то сказать про Ваши ноты... а то непонятно, что за сборники...


----------



## Alexei (9 Фев 2014)

Как можно получить работающую ссылку на
Pavlo писал:


> 100 произведений для баяна, аккордеона и гармони


из первого сообщения?


----------

